# Too Much Filter?



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello All, Hope I have this in the correct forum.

I have an opportunity to get a Penn Plax Cascade 1200 Canister Filter for ~ $40 dollars. This is advertised to pump 315gph, (up to 150 gal tank)

Is this too much filter for a 37 gallon tank? 
Is $40 reasonable for a used Canister Filter? 

This will be my first canister filter and my concerns are too much current, and or/can the current of the canister be slowed down enough (restricter plate) without damaging the pump, or other concerns I haven't thought about?

Plans for this tank are fresh water community + live plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you'll be fine. You can tone the flow down. As long as you aren't beating up your fish and pushing them around a lot. 

I have a Eheim Classic 2217 on my 29g. I tone the flow down just a little.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would know so can't help

You see I don't use any filter other then the live plants.


Sorry.



oh 



perhaps that has helped.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As Ben said it will be fine,just keep the flow turned down some.Its a great price too.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello fish...

Good price for the filter, but it's too much. If you do large and frequent water changes, the largest filter you need is one with a flow rate six times the water volume of your tank.

Your 37 G tank won't need more than a filter rated at 225 gallons per hour (gph).

B


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

That's one of my main concerns. Is the flow of this filter too much for the size tank. Which leads to the question of can the flow be slowed down enough, if so, do i chance burning out the pump if a physical restriction (or other diy method) is used.

beaslbob: Still looking around here and am looking forward to reading your beaslbob method.

brad: Tks. I had guessed ~4x tank based of manf. specs. I know this filter is way more than I need, but was curious if it would work without pinning all my plants and fish to the far side of the tank!  (as the price seems pretty good)


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that is a grat price for the filter, i have 2 ehiem 2217 filters, and a fluval 205 filter on a 27g i have it turned down with no problems, lots of people have a bigger filter then needed just turn it down and you will be fine like jrman said no problems just dont let your fish get pushed around and beat up


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You also need to consider the flow rate is of an empty canister filter running.Once you put the media in it will restrict some of the flow anyhow.

As to how much I am not sure,but you can do a quick internet search of your filters flow rate,full of media and see what it actually will be.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Majerah, Ben and Rob. It's a great price and will be fine for your tank. As stated, the media will slow the flow don't a bit, and then you can just turn it down even more until you're satisfied.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a similar situation in one of my tanks. I'm going to move the fish into a much bigger tank in a couple of months so I decided I might as well start using the bigger filter so that it is cycled. I found that the flow was a little high but it was easy to fix. I used a spray bar and pointed the water flow against the back of the tank. I also have a large piece of driftwood in front of it which breaks up water flow more. If you have something like a long finned betta or killifish that don't do well with currents it could be a problem otherwise no problem at all.


----------

